
Discovery of classic pi formula a ‘cunning piece of magic’ - Oatseller
http://www.rochester.edu/newscenter/discovery-of-classic-pi-formula-a-cunning-piece-of-magic-128002/
======
Willson50
> But two University scientists were still surprised to find it lurking in a
> quantum mechanics formula for the energy states of the hydrogen atom.

So, in a round object?

~~~
lawpoop
> “What surprised me is that the formula occurred in such a natural way in the
> calculations, with no circles involved in determining the energy states,”
> said Hagen, the co-author of the paper.

